# Julie Kedzie picks up new sponsors



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 12, 2004)

Im proud to announce that the World Modern Arnis Alliance (www.wmarnis.com ) in conjunction with Martial Talk, Silver Star Web Designs and Warriors Den Supplies (www.wdsupplies.com ) have joined forces and have entered the Mixed Martial Arts fight scene. We are doing this by sponsoring Julie Kedzie. She has recently turned pro and has been very impressive in her last bout. One of the deciding factors for the WMAAs sponsorship is that in addition to being a skilled competitor she has also been a student of Modern Arnis since 1996 as well as being a member of the WMAA. We have started with the construction of www.juliekedzie.com and more to follow in the near future.

 :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 12, 2004)

Congratulations, Datu, on your partnership with Martial Talk in this endeavour.  I look forward to any updates.  :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 12, 2004)

Sponcers are cool.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2004)

Has the Young Lady, been invited to join our online community?

If not then please do so. It would be nice to get her opinion on this venture, as well as her opinion on being a woman in the MMA scene.

Best regards


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2004)

Already onboard.


----------



## JulesK (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi! I'm here, but I have a really unreliable internet connection and will probably only be around a couple times a week. Let me just say how very honored and greatful I am to everyone at Martial Talk! Thanks for taking me on board!!!



jUles


----------



## ace (Oct 12, 2004)

JulesK said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm here, but I have a really unreliable internet connection and will probably only be around a couple times a week. Let me just say how very honored and greatful I am to everyone at Martial Talk! Thanks for taking me on board!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jUles




Good Luck in Your Up coming Fight artyon:


----------



## JulesK (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 12, 2004)

Julie, you are going to be fantastic (again) - I can't wait!


----------



## Bester (Oct 12, 2004)

She needs an avatar.  The image on the website would be cool. 

Congrats and good luck! :wavey:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2004)

JulesK said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm here, but I have a really unreliable internet connection and will probably only be around a couple times a week. Let me just say how very honored and greatful I am to everyone at Martial Talk! Thanks for taking me on board!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jUles



Jules,

I just think it would be interesting to here about this type of fighting from a womans point of view as many of the men here as well, have expressed.

Thank you for joining Martial Talk.

If you have any questions or concerns just post them in the appropriate forum or ask a staff member.

Best regards

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Super Moderator


----------



## Kane (Oct 12, 2004)

JulesK said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm here, but I have a really unreliable internet connection and will probably only be around a couple times a week. Let me just say how very honored and greatful I am to everyone at Martial Talk! Thanks for taking me on board!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jUles


Welcome to MT Jules, and good luck on your up coming fight as well.


----------



## JPR (Oct 13, 2004)

Someone with server space upload and post a link to Julie's fight.  It was an awesome display of MMA.  She worked well in all ranges; stand up / ground & pound / submission!  It is a fun fight to watch.

JPR


----------



## JulesK (Oct 13, 2004)

You also can get a copy of it at fightworld.com--it's on the Hook N Shoot Revolution 2 DVD, with some GREAT female fighters like Jennifer Howe and Tara LaRosa. Check it out!!!! :uhyeah: 

Jules


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Julie.  Glad you could join us.

Her fight was awesome.  If I think of it, I'll post the pics that were put out there of her last match.  The DVD is at the following location:

http://store.yahoo.com/fightworld2/

Of course, that's Julie on the cover, mounted and punching her opponent, Terri Blair.

As we get other photos of her, we'll post them to MT...provided they're good ones, of course.

Her next fight is November 6th of this year in Evansville, Indiana.  Her opponent is Jennifer Case, from Kansas.  Details below:

http://fightworld.com/hns_info.shtml

Julie is the woman in the lower left corner.



Regards,


Steve


----------

